# Time for an adult beverage



## Foot Patrol

Been a long day today with most things going sideways. Glad I am home and kicking back with a 12 year old Balvenie Doublewood scotch. 

What's your go to adult beverage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmyjames

The most adult beverage I've had in about 6 months is a Pepsi..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

You have good taste my friend  Mine is 12 year Macallan 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC

Foot Patrol said:


> Been a long day today with most things going sideways.
> 
> What's your go to adult beverage?



I second that.

After the day I had (ended with the photo evidence below) I'll take whatever's in the cabinet over the fridge.

[attachment=31268]

Here's to driving a different vehicle tomorrow, and to hoping tomorrow's a better day.

Butch


----------



## Mike1950

Nice cold amber ale- maybe 2 and I will be in bed..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

My favorite is still Bombay Sapphire on the rocks, or a Tito's Vodka with water. But I can't have it anymore. I will still sneak a glass or 2 of Sandeman Port on rare occasion. Except I live with a nurse who claims it's bad for diabetes so by rare I do mean rare. Someone please hoist a glass of Glenlivet for me (Macallan is just fine).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Sorry about your bad day today Butch. But tomorrow this will all be yesterday and it'll all seem better.


----------



## Foot Patrol

Sorry Butch. Looks like your day was a little worse than mine.


----------



## SENC

My go to is whatever a buddy is serving up! But if it comes from my cabinet, definitely a scotch... something from Islay.

Kevin & Scott... in 24 hours that libation will be being enjoyed within the borders of your fine state... I'm headed to Uvalde to connect with an old grouo of buddies for opening weekend of dove season in the south zone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.

Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Good luck Senc on the dove hunt. I saw a lot of white wings this past weekend. 

I have a week and a half for opening bow season. Gonna be a great year if the acorns don't fall. May need a new grunt call made for one of you turners.

Scott


----------



## Sprung

Butch - Sorry to hear about the accident. I've had a few of my own, and they're never fun. Hopefully things get straightened out in a timely manner.


My beverage of choice is usually a good beer. IPAs, Porters, and Stouts are some of my favorites. Next week is my birthday and we're gone on vacation, so I picked up a six pack of Bell's Two Hearted Ale (an IPA, named after the Two Hearted River in Michigan's UP; the Two Hearted River might best be recognized from some of Hemingway's writings.) Bell's is one of my favorite breweries, and their Two Hearted Ale is my favorite IPA. Also picked up a six pack of Deschutes Black Butte Porter. Don't think I've tried that one yet, but Deschutes produces good stuff, so I'm looking forward to trying it. Good beer can be pretty expensive, so I tend to only buy a 6-pack or two every few months and make it last.

Bad days occasionally (but not usually) end with a whiskey and coke, and I keep a bottle of cheaper stuff around for that.

Otherwise I've been known to occasionally enjoy some wine, usually something red, dry, and oak barrel aged, or a port. (I worked at a winery during my final year of grad school, and they learned me a lot there about wine. I knew nothing about wine when I started working there.)

That all said, excepting having friends over or visiting friends or being gone on vacation, I usually only have between 2 and 4 drinks a month.


----------



## healeydays

Guiness Stout or Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek

Have reached that age where all the Doc's say leave it alone but like Chivas Regal on the rocks or Dewar's White Label for a cheap drink and can also handle a good dark ale and not brand loyal as long as it's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Yuengling, Jim Beam, Jim Beam Black, Jaegermeister, Bud, Corrona, Dinkle Acker, Spaaten, Red Stag,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC

Sprung said:


> Butch - Sorry to hear about the accident. I've had a few of my own, and they're never fun. Hopefully things get straightened out in a timely manner.



Everything turned out fine. It was a dead DEAD battery that should have been replaced probably 3 years ago. Wouldnt even take a jump. 

PREVENTATIVE maintenance was missed.

Had to have the car towed to the on-base mechanic as I was working. That dang dead battery cost me $215 (After tow fee, electrical system diagnosis, contribution to owners' kids college fund, etc)

Lesson learnt!

Butch

PS - I rummaged through the cabinet above the frig, and found a bottle of JW red. Works for me!!


----------



## ButchC

Brink said:


> Yuengling, Jim Beam, Jim Beam Black, Jaegermeister, Bud, Corrona, Dinkle Acker, Spaaten, Red Stag,



Not sure why, but your post reminded me that I tried a glass of Captain Morgan Private Stock rum and it was pretty darn good!


----------



## Sprung

ButchC said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butch - Sorry to hear about the accident. I've had a few of my own, and they're never fun. Hopefully things get straightened out in a timely manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything turned out fine. It was a dead DEAD battery that should have been replaced probably 3 years ago. Wouldnt even take a jump.
> 
> PREVENTATIVE maintenance was missed.
> 
> Had to have the car towed to the on-base mechanic as I was working. That dang dead battery cost me $215 (After tow fee, electrical system diagnosis, contribution to owners' kids college fund, etc)
> 
> Lesson learnt!
> 
> Butch
> 
> PS - I rummaged through the cabinet above the frig, and found a bottle of JW red. Works for me!!
Click to expand...


Still not fun, but good to hear that it wasn't an accident. Guess I assumed wrong since I saw the car on the tow truck. (Last time I had a vehicle of mine loaded onto a flatbed, my truck was totaled...)


----------



## kazuma78

DKMD said:


> You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.



I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.


----------



## Foot Patrol

Good to see we have some craft beer drinkers here as well as a few scotch drinkers. I use to brew my own stouts and IPAs.

Tonight I am drinking some 12 year old Glenfiddich celebrating breaking open a few mesquite burls with Chris (Justturnin). We had a great time. Chris is a great guy but most of you already know that. I will post some of the burl pictures tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC

kazuma78 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.
Click to expand...


So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

SENC said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your scotch...  Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?
Click to expand...


Im gettin married, I dont have anyone to impress anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?
Click to expand...


Who says I ever take mine off?


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says I ever take mine off?
Click to expand...


Yes- I bet you look great in a pink chiffon tutu- Just wonderin how that works out when you are logging- :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: We definitely need pictures..............


----------



## barry richardson

Hmmmmm, Im trying to think of a libation I DONT like.... Maybe straight tequila, got sick on it one too many times back in the bad old days, It's popularity is by far the fastest growing in the spirit world (My son works in the industry, bartender, he keeps me educated on all the booze trends) Nowadays a bar aint with it unless they have dozens if not hundreds of kinds of tequila to choose from, I don't get it.... don't mean to offend those who like it though.
Pretty much all other drinks are on the table for me though except maybe Champaign, don't understand the attraction for that either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys and your scotch... Tastes like the water used to wash out a smoker filtered through an old diaper.
> 
> Either that, or my palate is unrefined(much more likely given the popularity of scotch)... I'd be happier with an ice cold Landshark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Doc. Im not a huge fan of whiskey or scotch. I do like a good landshark though, Blue Moon is also a good one in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says I ever take mine off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- I bet you look great in a pink chiffon tutu- Just wonderin how that works out when you are logging- :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: We definitely need pictures..............
Click to expand...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Please no pictures of that!!!!!
Just the mental image is disturbing, a real picture would get burned indelibly into the back of my eyelids and I'd never sleep again!


----------



## justturnin

I am a bit more on the simpleton unrefined side. On a hot day after working in the shop or the yard I reach for an ice cold Corona with lime. I like the first one with a little salt to help quinch my thirst. After that no salt and I will eventually phase out the lime in 2-3. Aside from that my go to spirit is a Crown Royal w/ water. I like it mixed weak because I like the flavor and not the buzz.


----------



## Mike1950

justturnin said:


> I am a bit more on the simpleton unrefined side. On a hot day after working in the shop or the yard I reach for an ice cold Corona with lime. I like the first one with a little salt to help quince my thirst. After that no salt and I will eventually phase out the lime in 2-3. Aside from that my go to spirit is a Crown Royal w/ water. I like it mixed weak because I like the flavor and not the buzz.



a corona works fine!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> So do you two put on skirts to drink that flavored beer?



Only on weekends. Trouble is when I get two or three in me, I start trying to take it off... Can't take me anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Yes- I bet you look great in a pink chiffon tutu- Just wonderin how that works out when you are logging- :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: We definitely need pictures..............



Definitely need pics (huba-huba!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

This is what I'm sippin on tonight...mmmm.
Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon Whiskey
http://i.Rule #2/pcSiKv8l.jpg


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I'm sippin on tonight...mmmm.
> Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon Whiskey
> http://i.Rule #2/pcSiKv8l.jpg



Wow looks good! makes me thirsty just lookin at it. never hear of it, but Im a big fan of single barrel bourbons...


----------



## ripjack13

It's smooooth too.


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> Hmmmmm, Im trying to think of a libation I DONT like.... Maybe straight tequila, got sick on it one too many times back in the bad old days, It's popularity is by far the fastest growing in the spirit world (My son works in the industry, bartender, he keeps me educated on all the booze trends) Nowadays a bar aint with it unless they have dozens if not hundreds of kinds of tequila to choose from, I don't get it.... don't mean to offend those who like it though.
> Pretty much all other drinks are on the table for me though except maybe Champaign, don't understand the attraction for that either...



I hate tequila. It never made me sick but I just can't stand the taste. I think it's mostly popular among the young crowd. I'm sure some percentage of mature men like it but I think the college age kids are what keeps most of the to killya makers in business. I'd rather drink panther piss - I just assume it must taste better than that nasty fermented guana plant juice or whatever it comes from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

After all this, I checked the car for dead skunks before leaving. I'm safe - for now! Only thing the vehicle smells like is whiskey from the Jim Beam stave in the back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mmmmmmm.......I love Jim Beam Black......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Mmmmmmm.......I love Jim Beam Black......



Actually I think he's a white dude. @Jim Beam is you a brother or a cracker? Either way looks like Marc has a man crush on you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

That's not good Matt! I'd drive the speed limit and obey all laws!

Of course if you got nothing better to do, it might be fun to get pulled over and watch the cop try to figure out where the aroma of Beam is coming from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Actually I think he's a white dude. @Jim Beam is you a brother or a cracker? Either way looks like Marc has a man crush on you.


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 114666


What's the Coke for???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Color?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Only if you put too much in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Here's my preference. Tony


----------



## ripjack13

I was never a big JD fan....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I was never a big JD fan....



Dang Marc, that's disappointing. I thought you were a man with taste.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I was never a big JD fan....



Well, it's my understanding they still make most of their tractors in Waterloo, Iowa so you have to like that at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Dang Marc, that's disappointing. I thought you were a man with taste.



Oh I have taste....I just prefer a less foo foo drink....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Oh I have taste....I just prefer a less foo foo drink....lol



Trust me, I can't afford the high dollar single barrel either. That was a gift only to be consumed on special occasions. Normal drink is just regular Jack. Tony


----------



## Schroedc

I incline to the Irish side...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Normal drink is just regular Jack. Tony



Don't ask @SENC's opinion about it - according to @Tclem he don't know JACK.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13

I think it may be the spicy taste, but I know it's the maple filtering) that turns me off. Go figure though, I put cola in mine. Sometimes I use black cherry cola though. (Gotta use the real sugar cola though, tastes better)
I used to drink 151 almost exclusively when I was younder, but I can't stand it now. Same with tequila shots. Hmm...do we have drink of choice topic?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I think it may be the spicy taste, but I know it's the maple filtering) that turns me off. Go figure though, I put cola in mine. Sometimes I use black cherry cola though. (Gotta use the real sugar cola though, tastes better)
> I used to drink 151 almost exclusively when I was younder, but I can't stand it now. Same with tequila shots. Hmm...do we have drink of choice topic?



I still can't understand why folks ruin perfectly good whiskey by adding coke or ice or water or whatever to it. If I can't drink it neat, it isn't worth drinking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'm with you on the cola thing Marc. I mix mine with Coke. It's funny, I can't stand Coke by itself, never drink it. With whiskey though, it's got to be regular Coke. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just recently discovered chivas regal. omg that's delish. I have that with coca cola. I can't drink it straight. I like the sweetness of soda. But it has to be the stuff with real sugar. 
My regular is Jim Beam Black and cola. Sometimes I use Wild Cherry cola. Barqs rootbeer makes a good mixer too. But only once in a great while if I'm out of coke..
Also in the running is Clan Macgreggor. (scotch)


----------



## ripjack13

@Tony 
I found one!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> This is what I'm sippin on tonight...mmmm.
> Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon Whiskey
> http://i.Rule #2/pcSiKv8l.jpg



Oooh...shame on me for hosting a pic and not posting direct to the site....that's a no no....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'm with you on the cola thing Marc. I mix mine with Coke. It's funny, I can't stand Coke by itself, never drink it. With whiskey though, it's got to be regular Coke. Tony



Look for the mexican coca cola in the glass bottles. It's made with sugar not corn syrup...there is a taste difference....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Look for the mexican coca cola in the glass bottles. It's made with sugar not corn syrup...there is a taste difference....



We have that all over down here, I'll try that thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

As previously mentioned, I'm a Jack Daniels man. Regular Jack Black most of the time, but I have a bottle of Single Barrel and Gentleman Jack for special occasions. I'm also a fan of Crown Royal, mix all with Coke. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I went through a Wild Turkey 101 phase when I was a bartender in '80 and part of '81 but I don't care for the stuff now.Without specifying mash from bourbon my preferred affordable American whiskies are Eagle Rare 10 year single barrel, anything by Knob Creek, and Maker's Mark and they are all very different. I tried some Woodford reserve a year or two ago and was super impressed. I had it over rocks with a splash of water (the way I drink most mash/bourbon) For single malt scotch I like Glenlivet or Macallun, even though they are quite different in taste.

Apart from whiskey I also love to sip some Bombay Sapphire over rocks and also love me some black spiced rum with - gasp - 7 Up! 

Like my taste in music, my ability to enjoy various alcoholic drinks is wide and liberal. Especially after the first 5 or 6 . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> omg that's delish


I bet even @Mrs RipJack13 blasts you for that quote!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I bet even @Mrs RipJack13 blasts you for that quote!


I'm sure I said this to her verbally....I'll try it tonite at dinner, she what she says.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> mix all with Coke



 Sacrilege. If you mix with coke you can just use any 'ol cheap rotgut whiskey and save the money. Old Grandad will work just fine. 

Seriously try a splash of water for a whole drinking session. You can't really taste the true subtleties of the whiskey when you mask it with carbonated or any other flavored lace like coke. Yucko bucko that really sucko.

I know I know - rum afficonados will call me a hypocrite for drinking black spiced rum with 7 Up but I use a micros splash. Frankly I can drink it on the rocks without anything at all after my first drink if it's a nice smooth like Kraken or Cap'n Morgan. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

I guess it's 5 0'clock somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nah...It's Sunday....pretty much the a day to relax and watch the race...


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I still can't understand why folks ruin perfectly good whiskey by adding coke or ice or water or whatever to it. If I can't drink it neat, it isn't worth drinking...



I just said this same thing in the adult bev thread before seeing your post here. We're on the same page. I prefer on the rocks but can also drink just about anything neat especially in winter. ESPECIALLY a good brandy in front of the fireplace when there's snow outside. Anywhere outside. On any continent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I still can't understand why folks ruin perfectly good whiskey by adding coke or ice or water or whatever to it. If I can't drink it neat, it isn't worth drinking...



Lush....


----------



## rocky1

Drink of choice - Turkey 101... Straight Up, On the Rocks, w/7-up, w/water and a twist of lemon or lime.

Jack invariably makes me do stupid sh1t! Gave up on that long ago!! Love the flavor, don't like the effect!!

Margaritas - on the rocks preferably - Not a fan of Tequila straight, that's like drinking pain thinner! 

Like a good spicy Bloody Mary.

Budweiser, Amberbock, Michelob Black and Tan, Bud-Light Chelada's, Always up to trying the local brews - IPAs, Stouts preferred.

Prefer my wines semi-sweet semi-dry. Florida wines are typically good for that, California wines are typically a tad dry for my tastes. 

Don't mind sippin on some good shine occasionally, key word there being 'good'.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I just said this same thing in the adult bev thread before seeing your post here. We're on the same page. I prefer on the rocks but can also drink just about anything neat especially in winter. ESPECIALLY a good brandy in front of the fireplace when there's snow outside. Anywhere outside. On any continent.



You're in luck, There's snow in Antarctica pretty much year round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> You're in luck, There's snow in Antarctica pretty much year round.




All this drink talk has got me thirsty, but I shall remain strong and stick with water for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

For the rum lovers, try Ron Zacapa. A local friend who owns a spirit shop brought me a bottles a few years ago... it's the best rum I've ever tasted. It's not cheap, but as infrequently as I drink, I wouldn't save much with a cheaper brand.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> For the rum lovers, try Ron Zacapa. A local friend who owns a spirit shop brought me a bottles a few years ago... it's the best rum I've ever tasted. It's not cheap, but as infrequently as I drink, I wouldn't save much with a cheaper brand.



Is it a clear rum? I don't care for rum except a smooth black spiced and I have tried some expensive rum over the past 4 decades. But I don't recall ever trying Ron Zacapa - I'll give it a taste if I ever get the chance. 

I've often thought about taking a quality caribbean clear rum and adding my own cinnamon, ginger, and cloves to try and make my own but I'm sure there's a lot more to it than that.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Is it a clear rum? I don't care for rum except a smooth black spiced and I have tried some expensive rum over the past 4 decades. But I don't recall ever trying Ron Zacapa - I'll give it a taste if I ever get the chance.
> 
> I've often thought about taking a quality caribbean clear rum and adding my own cinnamon, ginger, and cloves to try and make my own but I'm sure there's a lot more to it than that.



It's a dark rum. The kicker is that it's made in Guatemala. There was apparently a big stink made several years ago when it beat several Dominican spirits for some kind of rum of the year contest. I haven't verified that story... That's just what the guy told me who brought me the bottle.

It's so smooth that the word needs a few more 'o's.... Smooooooooth! Getting thirsty just thinking about it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

rocky1 said:


> Drink of choice - Turkey 101... Straight Up, On the Rocks, w/7-up, w/water and a twist of lemon or lime.
> 
> Jack invariably makes me do stupid sh1t! Gave up on that long ago!! Love the flavor, don't like the effect!!
> 
> Margaritas - on the rocks preferably - Not a fan of Tequila straight, that's like drinking pain thinner!
> 
> Like a good spicy Bloody Mary.
> 
> Budweiser, Amberbock, Michelob Black and Tan, Bud-Light Chelada's, Always up to trying the local brews - IPAs, Stouts preferred.
> 
> Prefer my wines semi-sweet semi-dry. Florida wines are typically good for that, California wines are typically a tad dry for my tastes.
> 
> Don't mind sippin on some good shine occasionally, key word there being 'good'.


Gave up on doing stupid sh.. or gave up on Jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I'm sure I said this to her verbally....I'll try it tonite at dinner, she what she says.


 As long as it's not FINE......LOL


----------



## ripjack13

Yes dear....


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> For the rum lovers, try Ron Zacapa. A local friend who owns a spirit shop brought me a bottles a few years ago... it's the best rum I've ever tasted. It's not cheap, but as infrequently as I drink, I wouldn't save much with a cheaper brand.



Which one? Got a pic of the bottle?


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Which one? Got a pic of the bottle?



We've got the grand reserva, but the bottle is similar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> We've got the grand reserva, but the bottle is similar
> View attachment 114757



It looks yummy just even looking at that bottle. I'll see if I can find some.How do you take yours - mixed with anything? I like rum with 7 Up or Sierra Mist but rum is about the only liquor I take a flavored lace with. Maybe that stuff is smooth enough just on the rocks by your description. The Kraken is so that probably is eh?


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> It looks yummy just even looking at that bottle. I'll see if I can find some.How do you take yours - mixed with anything? I like rum with 7 Up or Sierra Mist but rum is about the only liquor I take a flavored lace with. Maybe that stuff is smooth enough just on the rocks by your description. The Kraken is so that probably is eh?



It's definitely smooth enough to drink it neat or with ice, but I like to mix it with ginger beer. It's also good with Sprite and a squeeze of orange. It's delicious over pancakes...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Over pancakes? Really ?


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Over pancakes? Really ?



With a flambé of bananas and brown sugar... call it banana pancakes foster.


No... not really.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Rats...I was going to try it....


----------



## rocky1

CWS said:


> Gave up on doing stupid sh.. or gave up on Jack



Gave up on doin the kind of stupid shi... I did on Jack for sure!

Last time I got good and drunk on Jack I invited a strange woman home with me! 

Which normally that wouldn't be considered stupid. However, my wife at the time, was sitting at the table next to me! 

Later said she wasn't worried, I was too damn drunk to take care of her, let alone both of them.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR

Interesting read on different tastes. Beer has changed over past year from Yuengling Black and Tan, to Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA. Hard stuff has moved from Highland single malts to various small batch bourbons, like Buffalo Trace. Tough to find and our local shops typically limit to 1 per person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

A lil Johnny walker blue over ice or not

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> A lil Johnny walker blue over ice or not



I've never had the blue or gold. Was never a big fan of the black or green though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

I worked for a man for a long time that drank Johny Walker Black exclusively. Never could get a taste for it either. Tony


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> I've never had the blue or gold. Was never a big fan of the black or green though.



It's mui suave


----------



## Tom Smart

Gots to be single malt whisky. Note that it is properly spelled without an "e". Something from Islay or Talisker from Skye in the winter with the wood stove going. Summer, bit lighter dram. Highland Park or Scapa from Orkney.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC

Gotta love it when someone knows how to spell (and drink) whisky. Give me a shout if you ever find yourself in SE NC and we'll share a good Islay scotch or two.



Tom Smart said:


> Gots to be single malt whisky. Note that it is properly spelled without an "e". Something from Islay or Talisker from Skye in the winter with the wood stove going. Summer, bit lighter dram. Highland Park or Scapa from Orkney.


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Gotta love it when someone knows how to spell (and drink) whisky. Give me a shout if you ever find yourself in SE NC and we'll share a good Islay scotch or two.



It's a date Henry. Which of the 8 Islay distilleries do you prefer? Caol Ila is at the top of my list. Can't find the 18 year here any longer. Diagio has diverted it all to their blends. It can be found in small quantities across the pond though. Had a carry bottle on our trip this summer.


----------



## SENC

Lagavulin is my favorite regularly available whisky, but I have some Ardbegs I love, too. I drink sparingly, but well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

To honor @Kenbo and our fine Canadians, this is what's on tap today....
On the rocks....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass

SENC said:


> Lagavulin is my favorite regularly available whisky, but I have some Ardbegs I love, too. I drink sparingly, but well.


I agree completely! I have a bottle of Laphroiag that is up there too. I started getting Lagavulin for $35 a bottle. then it disappearred for like 3 years (ends up the Japanese bought it all, no joke). When it came back $70 would hurt if I could even find it regularly. A friend brought some Glenlivet Master Distillers Reserve back from Scotland for me, I like it but I like Islays a LOT better.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom Smart said:


> It's a date Henry. Which of the 8 Islay distilleries do you prefer? Caol Ila is at the top of my list. Can't find the 18 year here any longer. Diagio has diverted it all to their blends. It can be found in small quantities across the pond though. Had a carry bottle on our trip this summer.



Don't rule out spey side. Macallan is pretty damned good. The 15 year is better with a sweeter finish but this ain't bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@NYWoodturner, Scott I like Speyside malts too, but for some reason just never warmed up to Macallan. But that did not stop us from visiting this summer. 

This is the building that is on their label. The things we tasted there were not available in the states, all going to the Far East. 


 

They are building a completely new distillery to try to keep up with demand. 





Cask storage is going to go into metal buildings rather than the traditional stone warehouses. Kinda a shame, in my view. 

@SENC, Henry after our last conversation, I was inspired to go look for some of the Caol Ila 18 I mentioned. Still not to be found in the US, but with the favorable exchange rate I took the plunge and ordered a bottle from London. Shipping was still a bite but the total was bearable. I'm calling it an early birthday present to myself. It was here in a week and 5 days of that was for FedEx to get it from NY to VA.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @NYWoodturner, Scott I like Speyside malts too, but for some reason just never warmed up to Macallan. But that did not stop us from visiting this summer.
> 
> This is the building that is on their label. The things we tasted there were not available in the states, all going to the Far East.
> View attachment 115606
> 
> They are building a completely new distillery to try to keep up with demand.
> 
> View attachment 115607
> 
> Cask storage is going to go into metal buildings rather than the traditional stone warehouses. Kinda a shame, in my view.
> 
> @SENC, Henry after our last conversation, I was inspired to go look for some of the Caol Ila 18 I mentioned. Still not to be found in the US, but with the favorable exchange rate I took the plunge and ordered a bottle from London. Shipping was still a bite but the total was bearable. I'm calling it an early birthday present to myself. It was here in a week and 5 days of that was for FedEx to get it from NY to VA.
> 
> 
> View attachment 115608
> 
> View attachment 115609


I hate the thought of you drinking alone, so decided to join you. No 18yo on hand, but I did have a Caol Ila open in the cabinet - a 2007 distillery only edition. I didn't visit, but picked this up online a while back. Very tasty!



 

Slainte!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's peated? Peat moss? Hows the flavor compare to stuff around here?


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> What's peated? Peat moss? Hows the flavor compare to stuff around here?


Here is a pretty good primer on peat moss and scotch.

https://www.whisky.com/information/...vour/peat-and-its-significance-in-whisky.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> I hate the thought of you drinking alone, so decided to join you. No 18yo on hand, but I did have a Caol Ila open in the cabinet - a 2007 distillery only edition. I didn't visit, but picked this up online a while back. Very tasty!
> 
> View attachment 115613
> 
> Slainte!




do dheagh slainte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Here is a pretty good primer on peat moss and scotch.
> 
> https://www.whisky.com/information/...vour/peat-and-its-significance-in-whisky.html



Interesting that whisky.com is located in southern Bavaria.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> To honor @Kenbo and our fine Canadians, this is what's on tap today....
> On the rocks....
> 
> View attachment 115590
> View attachment 115596



Where's the love? This stuff is 46 years old!!!


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the love? This stuff is 46 years old!!!


Yes, but its canadian.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oof....


----------



## Tom Smart

ripjack13 said:


> Where's the love? This stuff is 46 years old!!!



Surprising it hasn't evaporated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

I'm surprised a Canadian would let whiskey get that old!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> It's a date Henry. Which of the 8 Islay distilleries do you prefer? Caol Ila is at the top of my list. Can't find the 18 year here any longer. Diagio has diverted it all to their blends. It can be found in small quantities across the pond though. Had a carry bottle on our trip this summer.


Just got this email...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

That looks like its worth trying. 
Here is another I like that has the peaty flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> That looks like its worth trying.
> Here is another I like that has the peaty flavor.
> View attachment 116135


A favorite of mine - used to be more reasonably priced, but still worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> A favorite of mine - used to be more reasonably priced, but still worth the money.


Thats an awesome price on the Call. Have you ever tried it before?


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> To honor @Kenbo and our fine Canadians, this is what's on tap today....
> On the rocks....
> 
> View attachment 115590
> View attachment 115596


nice...

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/seagrams/seagrams-vo-6-year-old-canadian-whisky-1976/?srh=1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Just got this email...
> 
> View attachment 116134



@SENC, That looks interesting, Henry! 

Had a birthday celebration this weekend and the 18 was enjoyed.



 

Found this at Costco the other day. 





Nothing on the label to hint at the distiller, but my taste says Macallan. Others disagreed. 

Tasted several others Saturday. 



 

Sunday was a sofa day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats an awesome price on the Call. Have you ever tried it before?


No, that is a new one. Private bottlings are not as predictable as distillery bottlings, but Gordon & MacPhail has been around a long time and their bottlings are often quite good. Looking around, it seems they've done a Sassicaia finished Caol Ila before with good results, but I don't see any tastings or ratings on this one, yet.

Everyone's taste is different so ratings and rankings are of limited value in my opinion, but whiskyfun.com has a wealth of information and is a fun site to explore.


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC, That looks interesting, Henry!
> 
> Had a birthday celebration this weekend and the 18 was enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 116142
> 
> Found this at Costco the other day.
> 
> View attachment 116143
> 
> Nothing on the label to hint at the distiller, but my taste says Macallan. Others disagreed.
> 
> Tasted several others Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 116144
> 
> Sunday was a sofa day.


WELL DONE!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

We have some well-to-do members here than can afford that kind of expensive piss. I'm hoping to buy some new shoes for my pet centipede soon so maybe someone can skip a drink or two and contribute to my pets . . .





Because let's face it, a world full of shoe-less centipedes can't last forever.


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> We have some well-to-do members here than can afford that kind of expensive piss. I'm hoping to buy some new shoes for my pet centipede soon so maybe someone can skip a drink or two and contribute to my pets . . .
> 
> View attachment 116148
> 
> Because let's face it, a world full of shoe-less centipedes can't last forever.
> 
> 
> .


But it tastes so much better than cheap piss.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> But it tastes so much better than cheap piss.



Cheap piss + expensive piss still tastes like piss. I'm guessing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> Cheap piss + expensive piss still tastes like piss. I'm guessing.



I sense a jealous leprechaun who is drinking Irish piss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tom Smart said:


> I sense a jealous leprechaun who is drinking Irish piss.


----------



## NeilYeag

"Takes out the Fire but leaves in the Warmth." I love that quote!


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC
> 
> View attachment 116506


And, how was it? I haven't had a Bowmore that I recall.


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> And, how was it? I haven't had a Bowmore that I recall.



All the qualities of an Islay. Smooth, less powerful than a Lagavulin or an Ardbeg. I recommend it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

@Tom Smart 

Unbelievably smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> @Tom Smart
> 
> Unbelievably smooth.
> View attachment 116763




Oh my! I will have to give Ardbeg a go. It's not currently on the shelf. Pretty sure it won't be that one though.

Changed it up a bit tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Oh my! I will have to give Ardbeg a go. It's not currently on the shelf. Pretty sure it won't be that one though.
> 
> Changed it up a bit tonight
> 
> View attachment 116764


It is, unfortunately, almost gone, and not replaceable (for me anyway). Bought it about 10 years ago just before scotch started taking off again and been sipping on it the first cool night of the year ever since. It might make it to next year if I can be disciplined.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Some local stuff, tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> It is, unfortunately, almost gone, and not replaceable (for me anyway). Bought it about 10 years ago just before scotch started taking off again and been sipping on it the first cool night of the year ever since. It might make it to next year if I can be disciplined.



Cool is relative, but I like the tradition. Stretch it out.


----------



## Mike1950

Brandy- I had wayyyyyyyy too much brandy tuesday night but  survived it....... barely.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Brandy- I had wayyyyyyyy too much brandy tuesday night but  survived it....... barely.


Does Kathie know about Brandy?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Mike1950 said:


> Brandy- I had wayyyyyyyy too much brandy tuesday night but  survived it....... barely.



"At night when the bars close down
Brandy walks through a silent town
And loves a man who's not around"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

I figured this thread would be more along the lines of this stuff...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC, @NYWoodturner, @Brink, @ripjack13 

To Kevin (even if it is Irish piss and they cannot spell).

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC, @NYWoodturner, @Brink, @ripjack13
> 
> To Kevin (even if it is Irish piss and they cannot spell).
> 
> View attachment 117221


Whiskey in a whisky glass - sacrilege! But defensible in this case. I have a bottle of Bushmills I picked up at the distillery when we visited a few years back - I'll join you in a toast to the Texichaun when I get back to NC.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC

Here'so to you, my Texichaun friend. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC I'm putting the date on my calendar for an annual Irish _Whiskey _tribute dram to Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC I'm putting the date on my calendar for an annual Irish _Whiskey _tribute dram to Kevin.


Annual Irish Whiskey. I just knew he'd get the last laugh somehow. I'm with you Tom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Annual Irish Whiskey. I just knew he'd get the last laugh somehow. I'm with you Tom.



It's a date, Henry.


----------



## SENC

@Tom Smart - some great deals on a few old Ardbegs at whiskyauction.com


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> @Tom Smart - some great deals on a few old Ardbegs at whiskyauction.com
> 
> View attachment 117421



You, sir, are an enabler. 

But I'll hop over there and take a quick look see. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC had to get to the bottom of that long page before seeing anything affordable. Crazy what some folks will pay for a bottle of fire water. 

Did you happen to see the page of Port Ellen? The distillery closed (for the last time) in 1983. Diageo owns the remaining inventory and has been offering an annual release, mostly snapped up by collectors I would guess. The laws of supply and demand dictate that each release is increasingly expensive as the inventory shrinks. I have a small bottle that was part of a little bottle sampler pack I got on our first visit to Islay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> You, sir, are an enabler.
> 
> But I'll hop over there and take a quick look see. Thanks.


Well, if you end up with a bottle of 40yo Ardbeg for $8k, save me a sip!


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Well, if you end up with a bottle of 40yo Ardbeg for $8k, save me a sip!



Well, I haven't yet purchased a powerball ticket. When I win that's what you and I will celebrate with.

Oh yeah, I haven't bought a ticket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC had to get to the bottom of that long page before seeing anything affordable. Crazy what some folks will pay for a bottle of fire water.
> 
> Did you happen to see the page of Port Ellen? The distillery closed (for the last time) in 1983. Diageo owns the remaining inventory and has been offering an annual release, mostly snapped up by collectors I would guess. The laws of supply and demand dictate that each release is increasingly expensive as the inventory shrinks. I have a small bottle that was part of a little bottle sampler pack I got on our first visit to Islay.


I did not see it but will go back. I have had one of the early Diageo Port Ellen releases - very good as I recall, but it was a while ago and I certainly can't afford it now!

I like to peruse that auction periodically. Interest (and $s) seem to be on the rise again, but for a good while post 2008 there were periodically some very good deals to be had - and I have a few bottles in the cupboard that have moved up 5-6x and that I now look at more as investment than something to drink, It is, indeed, amazing what people will pay for a bottle of whisky!


----------



## Tom Smart

Assuming I don't win that lottery, I'm going to have to wait until the next stock market downturn for any chance at a sip of something like that. 

Sounds like you have a few great options for your first born's wedding or your first grandchild.


----------



## DKMD

You two need to get a room...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> You two need to get a room...



Hey it's educational....


----------



## Tom Smart

Don't you feel enlightened?


----------



## DKMD

Tom Smart said:


> Don't you feel enlightened?


I'm getting a little tipsy just reading about it all.


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> I'm getting a little tipsy just reading about it all.



I bet you have a hard time convincing the traffic cop it's a vicarious high.


----------



## DKMD

Tom Smart said:


> I bet you have a hard time convincing the traffic cop it's a vicarious high.



I just tell them I know you and Henry... works every time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> I just tell them I know you and Henry... works every time!


Good man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC
> 
> View attachment 117574


Mmmmmmmmmmm!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Brink said:


> View attachment 117609


Now what!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Tom Smart said:


> Now what!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart




----------



## Brink

One of my favs



 

Family portrait

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Brink said:


> One of my favs
> 
> View attachment 117935
> 
> Family portrait
> 
> View attachment 117936



Black Dirt. Is that the flavor profile?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The Black Dirt Region takes its name from the dark, extremely fertile soil left over from an ancient glacial lake bottom augmented by decades of past flooding of the Wallkill River. The 26,000 acres (10,400 ha) of muck left over is the largest concentration of such soil in the United States outside the Florida Everglades.[1]

The Black Dirt Region is literally where I live. It is truly amazing how black this soil is. The produce that comes form it is nothing short of amazing. Farmers Markets around here take on a whole new meaning.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> The Black Dirt Region takes its name from the dark, extremely fertile soil left over from an ancient glacial lake bottom augmented by decades of past flooding of the Wallkill River. The 26,000 acres (10,400 ha) of muck left over is the largest concentration of such soil in the United States outside the Florida Everglades.[1]
> 
> The Black Dirt Region is literally where I live. It is truly amazing how black this soil is. The produce that comes form it is nothing short of amazing. Farmers Markets around here take on a whole new meaning.
> 
> View attachment 117947



Onion fields


----------



## NYWoodturner

The Green Valley Onion Company is less than a mile from me. Its amazing to see how many truckloads roll out from there.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Cayuga county has about 5,000 acres of the same, likewise, several other counties in upstate near the big water. I was so taken by it, a co-worker mudded me to get my attention. After a few choice words, I went to the company vehicle to ascertain bags to for sampling. Must be a farmer thing.

Never tried the Beacon breaker, save me a shot Brink. 

My brother was at 'deer camp' for a member's funeral. Another member showed up with some Jim from 1974, It was a case, brand new 'old'. They looked it up and found it was $275 a bottle. Being to ignorant to save some to sell, they proceed to dent each bottle. I was told the experience was worth it, plus the guy who brought it is set for life anyhow....must be nice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC Bit healthier dram after the weekend's craft show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom, you must live alone and without children. Not only do I see the island marbled top, but empty counter space too. Wow, its been so many years....Hold on, must be someone with you otherwise there would be wood everywhere.... Oh, wanted to say, "Thank God OBAN 14. Still suffering from OBOMA 8."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC Bit healthier dram after the weekend's craft show.
> 
> View attachment 118009


My dad's favorite! Good stuff.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mark, just the wife and I (finally). She is the neatnik. I can't put something down for 10 minutes without having to go find where she "cleaned" it to. It sure doesn't look like that after a day with the grandkids here. 

The wood consumes the basement. 

(Black granite that I am still paying for by the way)


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> My dad's favorite! Good stuff.



I can see why. 

I was just at the Virginia ABC store (we are still in the state controlled dark ages here) and the guy said they couldn't get it anymore for some reason.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks great. Has she ever seen the British show "Keeping up Appearances"? If not, don't let her. Thanks again for the health tip.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks great. Has she ever seen the British show "Keeping up Appearances"? If not, don't let her. Thanks again for the health tip.



No we have not seen that. On your advice we will stay away.


----------



## SENC

@Tom Smart - thought of you when I saw this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Oooo, I like that. 

Gotta admit I did some Christmas shopping at the Whisky Exchange (www.thewhiskyexchange.com). The pricing is good with the current exchange rate but the shipping does offset that some. Packages to your door in about a week, sometimes less. Lots there not available here (like Caol Ila 18).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC upon your recommendation, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC upon your recommendation, sir.
> 
> View attachment 118141


And??????? Warm tinglies????


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> And??????? Warm tinglies????



Certainly distinct. Different from other Islays. I like it, but I'm not giving up my Caol Ila 18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

A very hoppy IPA I helped make!



 

A much more technical and time consuming process than I imagined. Very cool, but I prefer sipping it to making it.

Featured with some of Rodney's goodness!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC Something a bit different.


----------



## ripjack13

Gettin a lil festive today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> @SENC Something a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 118487


Never seen or had a Glen Ord, how was it?


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Gettin a lil festive today....
> View attachment 118488


You're a nogger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Never seen or had a Glen Ord, how was it?



You haven't seen Glen Ord because they do not ship here. 

Highland. No peat/smoke. It's a whisky that tastes like whiskey.


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> You haven't seen Glen Ord because they do not ship here.
> 
> Highland. No peat/smoke. It's a whisky that tastes like whiskey.


Sweet and in need of a mixer?


----------



## NYWoodturner

SENC said:


> A very hoppy IPA I helped make!
> 
> View attachment 118241
> 
> A much more technical and time consuming process than I imagined. Very cool, but I prefer sipping it to making it.
> 
> Featured with some of Rodney's goodness!!




A local IPA that is outstanding. I doubt you have it down there but look for it anyway. (Or I'll send you some) Made in Westchester county. So hoppy you can smell the field being harvested. Without a doubt the best IPA I ave ever had.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Sweet and in need of a mixer?



Not sweet. Maybe even a tad harsh. I'll try a drop, but only one, of water next time.


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> A local IPA that is outstanding. I doubt you have it down there but look for it anyway. (Or I'll send you some) Made in Westchester county. So hoppy you can smell the field being harvested. Without a doubt the best IPA I ave ever had.
> View attachment 118495


I'll definitely be on the lookout - I love a good IPA, though with the weather turning I'm leaning more towards a good porter or stout (or scotch).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Not sweet. Maybe even a tad harsh. I'll try a drop, but only one, of water next time.


I had a taste of Laphroig Quarter Cask tonight. Only 48%, but I think it requires a decent splash of water to be at its best. Some do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> I had a taste of Laphroig Quarter Cask tonight. Only 48%, but I think it requires a decent splash of water to be at its best. Some do.



Henry, try one or two, literally, drops of water vs a decent splash. It may surprise you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

We partake of the yellow snow.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam

I'm your huckleberry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

That honey stuff is crazy yummmy...


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> That honey stuff is crazy yummmy...



So is this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Interesting......


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> So is this.
> 
> View attachment 118726


I'm not a nogger, but dad is and he swears by that Evan Williams.


----------



## SENC

@Tom Smart




Had a group of close friends we haven't seen in a while over so brought out a pair of 21 year olds. The lagavulin cork had gone bad, so had to strain it into a decanter. Cask strength @>56% so definitely in need of h2o, but top shelf for certain.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> @Tom Smart
> View attachment 119107
> 
> Had a group of close friends we haven't seen in a while over so brought out a pair of 21 year olds. The lagavulin cork had gone bad, so had to strain it into a decanter. Cask strength @>56% so definitely in need of h2o, but top shelf for certain.



Is that Aberfeldy also a 21 yo? And an engraved Lagavulin bottle! Quite a healthy dram as well. All that and great friends. What else is there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Is that Aberfeldy also a 21 yo? And an engraved Lagavulin bottle! Quite a healthy dram as well. All that a great friends. What else is there?


All was good until I decided to look the Lagavulin up online. I bought this (and I think one other bottle) in Texas in 2007/2008. I obviously don't remember for certain what I paid, but I would have considered $100 extraordinary for a bottle of whisky so it is hard to believe I would have spent more than that. Well, it seems this particular 2007 bottling has become rather popular.

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/7001/lagavulin-1985-21-year-old-sherry-cask  

I sure do hope I have another hidden in the back of a cabinet somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills

For me it's time to kick back with Courvoisier and strong black coffer on the side.
Guess I learned it in Germany when folks had a "yak attack".


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> All was good until I decided to look the Lagavulin up online. I bought this (and I think one other bottle) in Texas in 2007/2008. I obviously don't remember for certain what I paid, but I would have considered $100 extraordinary for a bottle of whisky so it is hard to believe I would have spent more than that. Well, it seems this particular 2007 bottling has become rather popular.
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/7001/lagavulin-1985-21-year-old-sherry-cask
> 
> I sure do hope I have another hidden in the back of a cabinet somewhere!



Yikes! It continually amazes me there really are people that have money to burn and won't think twice about spending that. I've invested in the wrong things all my life. I do hope you have another stashed away.


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Yikes! It continually amazes me there really are people that have money to burn and won't think twice about spending that. I've invested in the wrong things all my life. I do hope you have another stashed away.


Definitely going to look and see. Just glad the bottle above was opened a few years ago - it would have really hurt my feelings to see that price if I'd opened it yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

@SENC I'm jealous of the Lagavulin. I discovered it maybe 2004 give or take and could get the 10 year for $35 a bottle, not anymore. Probably my favorite whiskey I've ever tasted. The Ardbegs and Laphroaigs pretty well. A friend brought a bottle of Glenfiddich Master Distillers edition that is pretty nice. I'm appreciating subtlety more and more as I age.


----------



## duncsuss

I should try the Islay malts again, it's been a long time now since I last tasted one. I simply didn't enjoy the heavy peat and smoke overtones, and have stayed fairly close to the Highland malts: The Macallan, Glenmorangie, and I recently found a very acceptable -- not great, but acceptable -- low priced single, Tomatin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

duncsuss said:


> I should try the Islay malts again, it's been a long time now since I last tasted one. I simply didn't enjoy the heavy peat and smoke overtones, and have stayed fairly close to the Highland malts: The Macallan, Glenmorangie, and I recently found a very acceptable -- not great, but acceptable -- low priced single, Tomatin.



Time to get back on the horse Duncan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Tom Smart said:


> Time to get back on the horse Duncan.


Och, there's neigh doot aboot it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

No worries, there are reinforcements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Dead soldier! A good battle, though, I'm certain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

duncsuss said:


> I should try the Islay malts again, it's been a long time now since I last tasted one. I simply didn't enjoy the heavy peat and smoke overtones, and have stayed fairly close to the Highland malts: The Macallan, Glenmorangie, and I recently found a very acceptable -- not great, but acceptable -- low priced single, Tomatin.



I had never seen Tomatin until recently. I agree it doesn't measure up to Macallan but for the money isn't bad at all. Macallan and the other Highlands are my preference. Macalan 15 on the rocks being my fav. If I'm going to get into the occasional peaty scotch I like it neat.


----------



## SENC

Enjoying a great dram from a friend...



 

Caol Ila 18

Thanks Tom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

A grown man shouldn't be drinking from a glass like that. On another note, you guys kinda gave me the bug to try scotch again. I went through a scotch phase long ago, but it was always the blended stuff, Johnny Walker, Chivas, etc. Was at Costco before Christmas and they had Bowmore for a pretty good price, 45 bucks I think. I swilled the whole bottle over the holidays, really enjoyed it. I'm a fan of the Islay Scotches now, wish they weren't so $$$...... but you get what you pay for.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

barry richardson said:


> A grown man shouldn't be drinking from a glass like that. On another note, you guys kinda gave me the bug to try scotch again. I went through a scotch phase long ago, but it was always the blended stuff, Johnny Walker, Chivas, etc. Was at Costco before Christmas and they had Bowmore for a pretty good price, 45 bucks I think. I swilled the whole bottle over the holidays, really enjoyed it. I'm a fan of the Islay Scotches now, wish they weren't so $$$...... but you get what you pay for.....


Just cause I'm old don't mean I'm grown!

Glad we got you back on the good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Enjoying a great dram from a friend...
> 
> View attachment 120329
> 
> Caol Ila 18
> 
> Thanks Tom!



You are welcome, sir. 

But what y'all need to know is that was a reciprocity sample for some 21 year old Lagavulin that Henry sent to me. That, was an experience.


----------



## Tom Smart

barry richardson said:


> I'm a fan of the Islay Scotches now.



Welcome back, Barry. You may not be able to appreciate this very much in AZ, but for me they are best in front of the wood stove in winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

@SENC I am sampling mine tonight. Finally over the crud and have a day off tomorrow.


----------



## ripjack13

https://flaviar.com/compass-box/com...u-experience-technical-issues-at-the-checkout

@SENC 
Henry, would this be a good choice to introduce myself to the peat flavor?


----------



## Brink

Tonight's tonic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Anybody want yo do some shots? Forgot I had these. Unopened from the 70's. Wonder if they're any good or just bad mouthwash....


----------



## rocky1

Should be just as good as the day they went in the bottle. Drink em both and tell us how good they were tomorrow afternoon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Should be just as good as the day they went in the bottle. Drink em both and tell us how good they were tomorrow afternoon!



My wife and I just sampled them, they aren't really all that good. Drinkable but not anything to write home about.


----------



## rocky1

LOL... Bourbon doesn't get any better in the bottle... ONLY in the barrel!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> LOL... Bourbon doesn't get any better in the bottle... ONLY in the barrel!!



True, and these weren't exactly top shelf to begin with.


----------



## rocky1

Ran across a bottle like that in the bar up in Turtle Lake a few years back, gift box of some nature of blended Canadian whiskey. Late 60s early 70s vintage. Came from a distillery up there in Kenbo's corner of the artic circle somewhere. Thought maybe it was worth something as no one had ever heard of it, very sweet velvet lined box.
Looked it up, and it was worth about what a bottle of whiskey was worth, several bottles on E-Bay at the time, so... we decided to drink it! 

Wasn't bad, but not the top shelf blended whiskey the articles I dug up might have suggested. Was supposed to have been good stuff, and it tasted like any other bottle of Windsor.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Anybody want yo do some shots? Forgot I had these. Unopened from the 70's. Wonder if they're any good or just bad mouthwash....
> 
> View attachment 128120



I bet after 40 years, they're pretty mellow.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Make em into some mixers. Look for some soda with real sugar. It tastes better. I like a good strong whisky n black cherry soda. Capt . Eli's is real good..


----------



## Tom Smart

Guinness has never been a favorite of mine but from the tap at The Toucan I must admit it was pretty dang good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

I been to the Toucan, but not that one! Mexico Beach, FL over there next door to Panama City has a Toucan Bar and Grill.


----------



## Brink

Jim Beam and Oreos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> https://flaviar.com/compass-box/com...u-experience-technical-issues-at-the-checkout
> 
> @SENC
> Henry, would this be a good choice to introduce myself to the peat flavor?


Sorry I missed this - I haven't had this scotch, but it has Caol Ila roots which should be promising. That said, if you're wanting to get a good first taste of a peaty whisky to see if you'd like it I'd start with a known single malt from a distillery known for peatiness.

On the same page as the compass is listed an Ardbeg 10 for about the same price. I can definitely recommend that one as a high peat experience. It is a great scotch despite its youth, and I think that is where I'd start.

Lagavulin 16 is a much more refined peaty scotch, but its popularity the last 10 years has moved it from a $50 bottle to a $100 bottle, way too much to spend for sampling.

Laphroig makes extremely peaty whiskys, too, but some can have a taste reminiscint of iodine. Most either love them or hate them. Their quarter cask is a very good (less iodiny), reasonably priced whisky available in many liquor stores.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Sorry I missed this - I haven't had this scotch, but it has Caol Ila roots which should be promising. That said, if you're wanting to get a good first taste of a peaty whisky to see if you'd like it I'd start with a known single malt from a distillery known for peatiness.
> 
> On the same page as the compass is listed an Ardbeg 10 for about the same price. I can definitely recommend that one as a high peat experience. It is a great scotch despite its youth, and I think that is where I'd start.
> 
> Lagavulin 16 is a much more refined peaty scotch, but its popularity the last 10 years has moved it from a $50 bottle to a $100 bottle, way too much to spend for sampling.
> 
> Laphroig makes extremely peaty whiskys, too, but some can have a taste reminiscint of iodine. Most either love them or hate them. Their quarter cask is a very good (less iodiny), reasonably priced whisky available in many liquor stores.


I'd add Bowmore 10 or Talisker 10 to this mix. While Talisker is from Skye vs Islay, it does have a light peat flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

I got this...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> I got this...
> 
> View attachment 131085


One down, 1/2 to go. Should be some fun posts from the monkeyman tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> One down, 1/2 to go. Should be some fun posts from the monkeyman tonight.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

Rum with pecans and honey??? Oh my! 

Taste like pecan pie?


----------



## Brink

Stoopid human spectators...
Some help here, please

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Time to power down

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> Time to power down
> View attachment 131720 View attachment 131721
> View attachment 131723


I hope that's not single malt with ice in it....


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nope. This is Jack. Single malt is low so I'm on rations until I restock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> Nope. This is Jack. Single malt is low so I'm on rations until I restock.
> View attachment 131728


Thank God!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I've got some, come on down.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Is the small dog a Jack Russel? We had one with the same markings. We had to let him go when he was 18.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yep. He's a fat jack. 
You have my fav front and center in that pic ... Macallan


----------



## Tom Smart

My favorite is on the far left - Caol Ila 18. Sent @SENC some after he sent some VERY special Lagavulin he had hiding the the back of his cabinet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

We visited Macallan (and many others) last summer. They are building a completely new distillery and warehouse complex. Trying to keep up with the Far East demand.


----------



## NYWoodturner

never tried it. What's the taste compared to macallan ?


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> never tried it. What's the taste compared to macallan ?


Thanks, Scott. That gave me a great excuse to get a dram to answer you.

Caol Ila an Islay distillery, so it has the traditional peaty profile. But it does not have an "in your face" harshness. More mellow and smooth. For me it is a sit in front of the wood stove dram. It doesn't come to the US any longer but it is available in the UK. As Caol Ila is a Diagio property, 90+% of production goes into their blends, higher end Johnny Walker, etc.

Want a taste?


----------



## Tom Smart

PS, I'm not a big fan of Macallan.


----------



## Tom Smart

Tom Smart said:


> Thanks, Scott. That gave me a great excuse to get a dram to answer you.
> 
> Caol Ila an Islay distillery, so it has the traditional peaty profile. But it does not have an "in your face" harshness. More mellow and smooth. For me it is a sit in front of the wood stove dram. It doesn't come to the US any longer but it is available in the UK. As Caol Ila is a Diagio property, 90+% of production goes into their blends, higher end Johnny Walker, etc.
> 
> Want a taste?


----------



## Tom Smart

Oops, that is what dramming and typing will do, mashed the wrong buttons.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Nice stash, Tom. I see a couple Lagavulins and an Ardbeg, too. And if I have to come off the island that Oban is a proper drink.

Scott - the Caol Ila is very nice scotch, I thoroughly enjoyed mine!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> Nice stash, Tom. I see a couple Lagavulins and an Ardbeg, too. And if I have to come off the island that Oban is a proper drink.
> 
> Scott - the Caol Ila is very nice scotch, I thoroughly enjoyed mine!


Great eye, Henry. I do like the Oban.


----------



## DKMD

Cool pics @NYWoodturner. It'll be several months before anyone would electively set fire to anything around here... it's hotter than two rats #!%$ing in a wool sock!

Who's the JR in the last pic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> it's hotter than two rats #!%$ing in a wool sock!


Oh my!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I've never been a big fan of the smokey peaty scotch. Following this thread I decided to try a Lagavulin. By the end of the bottle I had developed an appreciation but not an affinity. I like the sweet note the Macallan finishes on, but that's what I'm more used to. If the Caol Ila is better than Macallan I have to try it. I'm assuming you order from over seas... do you have a link ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Cool pics @NYWoodturner. It'll be several months before anyone would electively set fire to anything around here... it's hotter than two rats #!%$ing in a wool sock!
> 
> Who's the JR in the last pic?


The JR is Roscoe. That's Gail's dog. The one that chews bollards on the stair railing. He's about 14 years old now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

This has been my source: https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/1624/caol-ila-18-year-old 
But if you'd like a taste before jumping in I'll send you some.


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Cool pics @NYWoodturner. It'll be several months before anyone would electively set fire to anything around here... it's hotter than two rats #!%$ing in a wool sock!
> 
> Who's the JR in the last pic?



You're not in the Hudson Valley this morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tom Smart said:


> This has been my source: https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/1624/caol-ila-18-year-old
> But if you'd like a taste before jumping in I'll send you some.


That's a very generous offer Tom. I appreciate it. I've never met a single malt I didn't like though. I may prefer some more than others but I'm sure I'll like it. With your's and Henry's endorsements I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> That's a very generous offer Tom. I appreciate it. I've never met a single malt I didn't like though. I may prefer some more than others but I'm sure I'll like it. With your's and Henry's endorsements I'm sure it will be good.



Well sir, if you want to take it on a test drive just let me know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

A little Mexican street corn and a new IPA

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> View attachment 132295
> 
> View attachment 132293
> 
> View attachment 132292
> 
> A little Mexican street corn and a new IPA
> 
> View attachment 132294



Where are you this fine evening?


----------



## NYWoodturner

On vacation - in Vegas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> On vacation - in Vegas


Bet it's hotter there than NY. Might need more than one beer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cabomhn

NYWoodturner said:


> On vacation - in Vegas



Had to look up what the heck mexican street corn was, but dang, that stuff looks _really_ good


----------



## SENC

NYWoodturner said:


> A little Mexican street corn and a new IPA



Looks more like a pilsner from here...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Looks more like a pilsner from here...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

You are correct lol. It was on the menu as a pale ale and tastes like a mild pale ale. Good whatever it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Order a large draft at Gordon Ramsay's - he don't mess around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> Order a large draft at Gordon Ramsay's - he don't mess around!
> View attachment 132441


I'll take a liter of that. It's almost as if you were at Oktoberfest.


----------



## SENC

That much draft will make you more than a little daft!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I need a bic lighter for size comparison

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dollar bill will have to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

NYWoodturner said:


> Dollar bill will have to do.
> View attachment 132442


Where's the rest of it? He must be in the bathroom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

After 9 hours of cutting joinery...


----------



## Kenbo

My daughter brought home a bottle of Bacardi, cherry rum. I wonder if, after you pop the cap, does it just taste like rum. I don't drink so I guess I'll never know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> After 9 hours of cutting joinery...
> 
> View attachment 132479


Thats the before shot, where's the after shot?


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Thats the before shot, where's the after shot?



It's a slow go this morning

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@NYWoodturner take heed!

The results of this (I'm sure) very scientific study were posted in the "Joke A Day" thread some time ago. Better get back to single malt if your voice starts getting higher.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Brink

Moma is on the way home with this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC

@Tom Smart - ever check out whiskyauction.com?

They have an auction ending this weekend. It is fun sometimes to see what different whiskies raise at auction, and once in a blue moon you can find a deal.


----------



## Tom Smart

@SENC, have not Henry. But I do look at winebid.com. 
Probably too much. 
I'll check it out and see what's hapenin'.


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

New favorite...after shop time of course!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well its from Kentucky... Its gotta be good!


----------



## ripjack13

@SENC Henry, have you seen this?

http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a17248/space-whiskey-tastes-like-crap/


----------



## Brink




----------



## rocky1

I think I'll join you! The stupidity at work this week has been a wee bit much!!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> I think I'll join you! The stupidity at work this week has been a wee bit much!!



You were looking over my shoulder?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

No my 80 year old father decided it was time to park the solitaire game and go to the bee yard. He's driving me flippin nuts!! Not sure if he changes his mind every hour on the hour, or if senility has set in, and he doesn't remember what the hell he decided we were going to do an hour ago. My done-giving-a-bat guana-meter is about pegged out after this week!!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> No my 80 year old father decided it was time to park the solitaire game and go to the bee yard. He's driving me flippin nuts!! Not sure if he changes his mind every hour on the hour, or if senility has set in, and he doesn't remember what the hell he decided we were going to do an hour ago. My done-giving-a-bat guana-meter is about pegged out after this week!!



I’ll trade places with you


----------



## rocky1

Don't like turning wrenches, or getting greasy! Makes me want to go find an engineer and beat a 2x4 into mulch over their head every time I work on anything anymore.

For instance... Dodge Ram 09- 15 maybe further. To change the headlight, you open the trap door in the front of the inner fender, lift the plastic clip, remove 2 bolts, one easily accessible, the other you need to be 6 ft. tall and weigh like 125 lbs to get your arm in there to it. Then there are 2 ball grommets that have to be knocked out so you can slide the headlight out, and then you take the turn signal bulb out and unplug the wiring harness, remove the cap behind the affected bulb to access each individual bulb, twist the bulb out, and unplug it from the harness within the headlight assembly.

Replaced the high beam today. Sealed the case up, and filled the hole the idiot that worked for us drilled in the front of the $500 headlight assembly to drain the water out of it.


----------

